
The Neighborhood Is Mostly Black. The Home Buyers Are Mostly White - kiddz
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/27/upshot/diversity-housing-maps-raleigh-gentrification.html
======
deytempo
Auto playing videos? Wtf New York Times? I expect that from a click bait
tabloid

